# New to boarding? Please learn to stop first!



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoL. This is exactly what I tell all new riders. Learn how to effin stop before anything else (on the slopes, not off i.e. skating, getting up from sitting). People are so hungry to bomb down the first slope they see without realizing the danger. Glad to hear you and the kid weren't hurt. Sorry for your board. Always happens to me. I even almost got impaled by a kid who wasn't paying attention to the icey ground on the lift line. His no grip ski poles slipped when he tried to skate and it came flying at my torso. Good thing I was looking at the time. Can't imagine it would have been pleasant.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Soo true, at our hill you have to skate down hill to all our lifts.People are always using the guy in front of them to stop it drives me crazy.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I've seen people on the bunny slopes completely out of control. That scares me enough. Can't even imagine what it would be like seeing 'em on the blacks. I hate it when beginners try to tough it up and think they're all cool by going on runs above their skill level.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> *#1* Always ski or ride in control
> 
> *#2* People ahead have the right of way


I think a lot of people don't understand #2 , and then they don't understand that that snowboarding and skiing are about turning....I always love the people that pass right next to you just before you are getting ready to initiate a turn. I have close calls every time out now, and most times I am not using the whole slope whith for my turns.

A few weeks ago a laddy fell in front of me. I had plenty of distance to go around her, but as I did I was taken out by another boarder. I heard his buddies yell, "he cut you off". HOw do you cut someone off in a sport that is about turning?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep this happens everywhere, it's the mentality that if you go down a black once that it's something to brag about to all your friends.

I'd love to take some of these kids to, say Alaska, drop them off on a summit and say "there you go, lets see how macho you are now!"

To any beginners reading this, the second you feel out of control, fall or stop. You're not "cool" riding down the blacks (or any run for that matter) at 50mph completely out of control. You're not going to be a better snowboarder for it either.



> Anyone familiar with riding at Meadows at night when the high school buses come up, knows what I mean...


I don't ride at Meadows, but I agree the school bus kids are the majority of the problem around here.


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, just last night I was out riding, and this skier hit me from behind, bounced off me to the left, and then took out another skier. Thankfully I did not go down, but the other two crashed pretty hard. I saw this same skier earlier, and he was the type that just bombs straight down the run, completely out of control, without the ability to turn. 

I agree totally with the original poster's frustration; there is nothing more irritating than getting hit by someone completely out of control, from behind. I put in a lot of time on the bunny hills when I started, perfecting the basics, and gaining control. I did not rush it like a lot of these people do. There is no excuse for someone being out of control all the time. If you try a run once and it gets the better of you, then that is understandable. But these people know they have no control, and just don't care. They keep bombing the same runs, with no ability to turn or stop, and it's just a matter of time before they gnar someone up. 

Anyway, thanks jputtho2. After the nonsense last night, I needed to vent.

-eBs


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This hasn't happened to me thank goodness, but 
*#2*
New skiers/boarders that crash at the top of the unload of the lift and just lay there. There friends don't try to help them up, other patrons dont' help them up and they cause more crashes messing up the lift drop point. I actually biffed hard as we were on a triple and she was right in front of me. I got out of the way quickly and then helped her up. We were the 2nd group to get tangled with her and the boob in the chair control just sat there ​
I did see a kid today bombing down the hill like you described and I thought something would happen but it didn't. Skies way wide in stance, standing straight up, poles raised and holding them way out. I was just waiting for something to happen and this was in the park, gets crowded in there around here.

-Slyder


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

ARE YOU NEW TO THE SLOPES? stay fuck off. i hate when u people dont know which way to turn and i end up riding over ur dumbass rental board and scraping my nice waxed board. 

lol not tryna be a dickhead but dont get me started with those pimped out burton kids and cant board..

N0-BURTON

-Stay Steezy HUH? ayMoney


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

One way I have found to avoid this is just to go hang out in the park. Rentals aren't allowed there which should reduce my chances of getting hit....again...for the 3rd time in less than a month.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

I just hit my first black diamond run today but I definately wasnt trying to haul, just carving back and forth and trying to stay in control and take it slowly....I dont see how people can just bomb down a hill without knowing how to stop or turn.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

AyMoneyHUH? said:


> ARE YOU NEW TO THE SLOPES? stay fuck off. i hate when u people dont know which way to turn and i end up riding over ur dumbass rental board and scraping my nice waxed board.
> 
> lol not tryna be a dickhead but dont get me started with those pimped out burton kids and cant board..
> 
> ...


Uhhh wut?...I wasn't, like I said, riding the hill, I was at the bottom (actually past) skating over to the lift line both times when someone outta control took me out. Sorry if my first post was a little too much for you to read and understand.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

jputtho2 said:


> Uhhh wut?...I wasn't, like I said, riding the hill, I was at the bottom (actually past) skating over to the lift line both times when someone outta control took me out. Sorry if my first post was a little too much for you to read and understand.


If they took you out how did you ride over their rental board? Hmmm


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

AyMoneyHUH? said:


> ARE YOU NEW TO THE SLOPES? stay fuck off. i hate when u people dont know which way to turn and i end up riding over ur dumbass rental board and scraping my nice waxed board.
> 
> lol not tryna be a dickhead but dont get me started with those pimped out burton kids and cant board..
> 
> ...


I wish YOU would stay home. Thankfully, I'm pretty sure you frequent Mountain Creek which I do not.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

milner_7 said:


> If they took you out how did you ride over their rental board? Hmmm


Huh? I didn't say I rode over their board. He road over mine and scratched the top like I said in the first post. They basically swept my legs out from under me and I landed on top of them. If ya need, I'll post pics....hmmm


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

AyMoneyHUH? said:


> ARE YOU NEW TO THE SLOPES? stay fuck off. i hate when u people dont know which way to turn and i end up riding over ur dumbass rental board and scraping my nice waxed board.
> 
> lol not tryna be a dickhead but dont get me started with those pimped out burton kids and cant board..
> 
> ...


F'in hate Jersey douchebags as much as I hate Long Island douchebags.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

it's amazing how fast some people forget they could not ride once too...

:\

alasdair


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure how to interpret this.



alasdairm said:


> it's amazing how fast some people forget they could not ride once too.


Are you saying...

Running into people is part of the learning curve so we should cut green circle bombers some slack.

OR

While bombing greens, riders should watch out for first timers learning downhill from them?



I didn't hit anyone when learning and I have a feeling you didn't either.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

slyder said:


> New skiers/boarders that crash at the top of the unload of the lift and just lay there. There friends don't try to help them up, other patrons dont' help them up and they cause more crashes messing up the lift drop point. I actually biffed hard as we were on a triple and she was right in front of me. I got out of the way quickly and then helped her up. We were the 2nd group to get tangled with her and the boob in the chair control just sat there [/INDENT]


Lifty should have handled it. Probably "safe" in the shack.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> *#1* Always ski or ride in control
> 
> *#2* People ahead have the right of way
> 
> Just last night, while teaching a "beyond a beginner" on a green run groups of high school kids were bombing the run 5 and 6 abreast and not a single one of them were capable of turning or stopping. I had to ride behind my student like a patrol car doing a traffic break on a freeway just keep her from being run over. I got clipped 3 times in that one run by these douche bags.


I was skiing with an Autistic gal yesterday coming down next to the zoo. A fair amount of traffic so I was following her playing blocker. She's linking great turns with shape, when I get clipped by some guy from behind, who bounces off me and plows into her. He's the only one who goes down in the situation. I'm standing over him asking if he's OK, and reminding him of rules 1-2 and the only thing he said was, "well she turned right in front of me". 

The guy was oblivious. I mean WTF!!? You're still the uphill rider and obviously don't have enough control to avoid someone or were trying to pass too close.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Grizz said:


> I'm not 100% sure how to interpret this.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying...


i wasn't really saying either of those things. i'm just amazed how intolerant people are of other riders on the mountain who are not yet riding at their level. that's all.

i'm talking about moronic nonsense like this:


AyMoneyHUH? said:


> ARE YOU NEW TO THE SLOPES? stay fuck off.




alasdair


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Grizz said:


> I was skiing with an Autistic gal yesterday coming down next to the zoo. A fair amount of traffic so I was following her playing blocker. She's linking great turns with shape, when I get clipped by some guy from behind, who bounces off me and plows into her. He's the only one who goes down in the situation. I'm standing over him asking if he's OK, and reminding him of rules 1-2 and the only thing he said was, "well she turned right in front of me".
> 
> The guy was oblivious. I mean WTF!!? You're still the uphill rider and obviously don't have enough control to avoid someone or were trying to pass too close.


First of all, props to you for looking out for her, and also looking out for him, we need more people like you on the slopes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I've found a easy analogy for those that don't understand when a situation like this happens. I'm sure there will be many times on the slopes to explain this to people at my resort anyways. It's like driving a car, if the car in front of you is turning right, and you pass them on the right and hit them, it's your fault. Very simple, the person in front of you has the right of way. If there's a car parked at a light or moving very slowly, slamming into them and claiming it's their fault is nonsense, same with on the slopes.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Grizz said:


> I didn't hit anyone when learning and I have a feeling you didn't either.


So true. The only people I took out while learning were my unfortunate buddies that rode the lift with me trying to teach me how to skate away. Even though it was my first day, common sense knocked me in my head and said "get the fuck up and skate out of the way for people behind you". I always keep my distance from people ahead, but sometimes they have no business on some runs.

Just a few weeks ago, a ski patrol went down a steep, icy part of a run. You can't really see ahead of this steep because it comes during a turn in the slope. I waited a good minute before hitting the steep. As soon as I got around the bend, I see him sliding down very slowly. A SKI PATROL was doing this! Good thing I didn't just bomb down the steep. I took the bend slowly so I could make sure there was no one around that corner.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

*New to boarding?...Please learn where not to stop!*

Thought that this should also be added.

New to boarding?...Please learn where not to stop! Yes newbs have right a way...but they also need to be told where it is dangerous to stop and it is fortunate that most folk that bomb also have the sense and skills to avoid crashing into folks...though it must be frightening for newbs to see folks flying down the hill towards them...at least it was for me.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> *#3* Stop in a safe place for you and others.
> 
> Stop in a place that is clearly visible from above and do not obstruct trails. Whenever possible, stop on the side of a run so you do not block other skiers and riders. Never, ever stop below a terrain feature that blocks you from view from above.


Amen. Still can't believe a friggen patrol did that.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> *#3* Stop in a safe place for you and others.
> 
> Stop in a place that is clearly visible from above and do not obstruct trails. Whenever possible, stop on the side of a run so you do not block other skiers and riders. Never, ever stop below a terrain feature that blocks you from view from above.


X2

I am always amazed at how many idiots are stopped directly below a roller/hit/jump etc creating an obsticle for anyone that's landing blind. That's why I'm always scared to hit any features where I can't see the landing...Cause I just know that there will be some gaper standing there. And, especially in the park where landings can be icy and skiers/riders can have decreased ability to stop/turn, why anyone would stand there and chill is beyond me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> F'in hate Jersey douchebags as much as I hate Long Island douchebags.


I'm from Long Island, but I'm not a douchebag.  I call out when I'm passing a person, "On your left!" or "On your right!" This older guy did it at Hunter once while passing me, and I picked it up then.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> *#3* Stop in a safe place for you and others.
> 
> Stop in a place that is clearly visible from above and do not obstruct trails. Whenever possible, stop on the side of a run so you do not block other skiers and riders. Never, ever stop below a terrain feature that blocks you from view from above.





wrathfuldeity said:


> Thought that this should also be added.
> 
> New to boarding?...Please learn where not to stop! Yes newbs have right a way...but they also need to be told where it is dangerous to stop and it is fortunate that most folk that bomb also have the sense and skills to avoid crashing into folks...though it must be frightening for newbs to see folks flying down the hill towards them...at least it was for me.


I agree with this 100%, whenever i need to stop i always pull over to the side, very far side, as i would while driving. Last thing i want is to get hit by someone who hasnt got there control down pack yet. Unfortunately i dont think random spot sitting will ever end as long as you have people who dont care, dont know, or only there to try skiing/snowboard for the weekend. Another reason you'll never see group meetings on Blue or Black runs, at least i havent:dunno::laugh:.

Do Resorts make people aware of this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

nodaysoff said:


> Do Resorts make people aware of this?


at my resort, safety is absolutely the #1 priority. i would run out of room if i wrote about all the ways in which we try to highlight the importance of safety and ensure that our operations are safe. not least, to your comment, the fact that we employ people whose job it is to be out an about on the hill reminding people of the responsibility code and educating people who are stopped where they can't be see, etc.

alasdair


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

alasdairm said:


> at my resort, safety is absolutely the #1 priority. i would run out of room if i wrote about all the ways in which we try to highlight the importance of safety and ensure that our operations are safe. not least, to your comment, the fact that we employ people whose job it is to be out an about on the hill reminding people of the responsibility code and educating people who are stopped where they can't be see, etc.
> 
> alasdair


While safety is important, its also a balance of having fun...at the home hill there is the notion that you have some skills, sense and there is an expectation that you can manage yourself...but it is known as a locals' hill. Actually have heard tourist say that they feel they are in peril because of the locals blasting around. However have seen many many times its actually the locals that have the skills to avoid the hazzards that the noobs and tourist inadvertly present (and locals will yell at the folks to move as they fly past because they often have the posse right behind them...most folks get the clue). Locals know the hill is potentially lethal and will point out the dangerous situations, help the hapless tourist or get patrol to help you. Much of the time you can tell who are the locals and/or folks that have the skills just by the they way they ride and the patrollers rarely stop, caution or need to rescue these folks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

^ i don't think that safety and fun are mutually exclusive at all.

alasdair


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> *#1* Always ski or ride in control
> 
> *#2* People ahead have the right of way
> 
> ...


Oh god, dont get me started on those kids. Not only is it laughable that every one of them looks the exact same(maybe different colored bandana masks) but they do nothing but bunch up into big groups and fly down the mountain at mach speed. Its so damn annoying, its hard to concentrate when you know in the back of your head these douche bags could be flying at you out of control at any moment so your constantly watching behind you during every turn.

At least your in a position of power, you can pull their pass lol...i cant do shit but mumble something and flip them off after a near miss...

I stopped calling out where im going unless a problem looks eminent..most of the time i yell "ON YOUR LEFT" makes them turn left into me lol...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Oh god, dont get me started on those kids. Not only is it laughable that every one of them looks the exact same(maybe different colored bandana masks) but they do nothing but bunch up into big groups and fly down the mountain at mach speed. Its so damn annoying, its hard to concentrate when you know in the back of your head these douche bags could be flying at you out of control at any moment so your constantly watching behind you during every turn.
> 
> At least your in a position of power, you can pull their pass lol...i cant do shit but mumble something and flip them off after a near miss...
> 
> I stopped calling out where im going unless a problem looks eminent..most of the time i yell "ON YOUR LEFT" makes them turn left into me lol...


LMAO... hate to bring the peanut gallery to a halt here, but just because someone bombs down a run, doesn't mean they're not in control... and if you're "bombing" down a run, you can't exactly stop as fast as someone who isn't. I see it all the time form skiier and boarders alike, and I like to think that these people that DO race fast down the hill are in control, because they wouldn't be going as fast if they couldn't control it.

Also remember, that no body's perfect, and mistakes DO happen. Given any reasonable day on a popular run (you know, tha "main" runs), with the amount of traffic (depending on where you ride) I'll bet that the odds of a close-call are pretty high.

I hate to see all this judgement here, can you REALLY criticize someone else's riding based on their body position? Even pro riders have different stances and ways to ride... EVERYONE looks different on the slopes, so the only judgement of one's riding ability should be what kind of terrain they can ride while maintaining control.

The only reason I can defend such actions, is because people from a distance probably think the same thing of me. I push hard EVERYDAY I ride, because my days are VERY limited on the hills, and I like to get the most out of them. I do try to stay in control as much as possible, I look out at merging trails, I spot landings as best as possible before hitting a kicker, and I constantly yield to those ahead of me. I go fast when the situation permits, and use my discretion to avoid as many accidents as possible, but it does happen. Sadly, unless someone were to ask me directly, they have no idea how much I'm thinking about my run while I'm doing it, and probably think I'm just another "punk kid" out there, with no regard for civility.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

kri$han said:


> just because someone bombs down a run, doesn't mean they're not in control... and if you're "bombing" down a run, you can't exactly stop as fast as someone who isn't. I see it all the time form skiier and boarders alike, and I like to think that these people that DO race fast down the hill are in control, because they wouldn't be going as fast if they couldn't control it.


I agree so far.



> can you REALLY criticize someone else's riding based on their body position?


Yes, and I get paid to do it, but I'd replace "criticize" with "optimize efficiency".



> Even pro riders have different stances and ways to ride... EVERYONE looks different on the slopes, so the only judgement of one's riding ability should be what kind of terrain they can ride while maintaining control.


Sure everyone looks different and personal style is one of the things people find appealing about the sport. 

Outside of personal flair there are common movement patterns pros and advanced riders use that allow them to ride at a high level, with a great degree of biomechanic efficiency. On the flip side, there are commonalities in people who are continually on the verge of blowing up. Go to a beginner hill and I'm sure you can spot who will eat shit in the next 3 seconds. Taken to the next level it's easy to spot who has control while bombing a blue and who doesn't.



> The only reason I can defend such actions, is because people from a distance probably think the same thing of me. I push hard EVERYDAY I ride, because my days are VERY limited on the hills, and I like to get the most out of them. I do try to stay in control as much as possible, I look out at merging trails, I spot landings as best as possible before hitting a kicker, and I constantly yield to those ahead of me. I go fast when the situation permits, and use my discretion to avoid as many accidents as possible, but it does happen. Sadly, unless someone were to ask me directly, they have no idea how much I'm thinking about my run while I'm doing it, and probably think I'm just another "punk kid" out there, with no regard for civility.


Sounds great. You're not the problem. Although you might want to ask yourself why those accidents happen.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Grizz said:


> Sounds great. You're not the problem. Although you might want to ask yourself why those accidents happen.


It's _always_ the other guy's fault, I swear!...

lol, like I said... mistakes can and will be made from time to time. but it IS rare.

I guess I can see what you mean by spotting the person on the beginner hill who's gonna eat it, but I guess I don't notice it as much with the guys that bomb down blue's.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I find new skiers to the biggest issue at my local mountain when it comes to maintaining control and "stop-ability", and it really doesn't matter how old these people are. It is so frustrating to see this happen day after day. They bomb straight down the fall line and pretty much plow whatever is in the way (poles, people, etc). Their own means of stopping is to CRASH! It is pretty much a waste of breathe to chew the ass off of every person who does this because most of these people have no common courtesy to begin with. I think courtesy is one of the biggest problems at ski resorts. Sadly there is really no solution to maintaining courtesy on the slopes. It boils down to each individual and their attitudes towards others. I never have a problem letting someone know how I feel when they blind side me. It has happened to me before. Now I keep my head on a swivel at all times when boarding until I get back on the lift. Even if I am chilling with my buds at the bottom of the hill, I am still on the look out for the kama-kazzies!


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

I realize that this thread is almost a month old, but it's EXTREMELY important.
I know what you mean. I'm still learning how to snowboard and have yet to venture off the green circles(been a whole two places on it, the learning area and the bunny trail, the only green circle where I was). I used to ski, and had absolutely no problem hitting a black diamond, while in full control. But, it also took a few years(only went once or twice a year for several of them) before I made it down my first black diamond. I was taught, both by my dad and the ski instructors, that the people below you have the right of way. Guess not everyone is taught that anymore.
As far as people stopping in trails, I've found what seems to be the best spots, the sides of trail(almost in the treeline sides), right at the downhill side of snowgun/light towers, and a fenced in picnic area halfway up the mountain where I went. The repeated times I stopped in the middle of the trail where from my inexperience, also known as falling, and I would try to get going asap to prevent being a hazard.
My dad is an instructor at a mountain close to where he lives, and during the lessons they put an emphasis on stopping and turning. When I started, I took lessons to learn the basics, both on skis and snowboard. Good thing about learning to snowboard this late in the season is that the school groups are done and the places are a bit emptier than during the rest of the winter.


----------



## dshartsook (Oct 12, 2009)

just this past weekend some asian skier couldnt stop and i wasnt watching me she comes flying into me without saying anything luckily im tall and her mouth/face nailed my shoulder and she got leveled and i stayed up....guess she learned the hard way.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I stayed at the bunny hills for a bit to learn the basics..my friend kept trying to get me to the bigger hills right away and making me feel like I need to grow a pair. :laugh: It's not that I don't have balls, I just don't want to hurt anybody else on the slopes.

Now I have no problems except getting off lifts...and I HATE it when someone falls right in front of the drop point and stays there. Although if it's chicks, it's nice to accidentally fall right on top of them.


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

*about*

a month back i was up at Mt. Snow in Vermont, going pretty fast down one of the blue runs. this chick skiier was ahead of me, clearly not in control. we come up to a horizon line and she disappears over it. i had a bad feeling about it, so i slowed up a little and went over the horizon line very cautiously. as i'm on the decline, she comes out of NOWHERE and cuts right in front of me. i had absolutely no chance to stop and plowed right into her from the side. almost broke her legs, but she was fine.

oh, and she's my wife.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

The Jake said:


> a month back i was up at Mt. Snow in Vermont, going pretty fast down one of the blue runs. this chick skiier was ahead of me, clearly not in control. we come up to a horizon line and she disappears over it. i had a bad feeling about it, so i slowed up a little and went over the horizon line very cautiously. as i'm on the decline, she comes out of NOWHERE and cuts right in front of me. i had absolutely no chance to stop and plowed right into her from the side. almost broke her legs, but she was fine.
> 
> oh, and she's my wife.


Just out of curiousity is that how you met and fell in love (aww how cute ) or was she already your wife? haha


----------



## The Jake (Jan 19, 2010)

*already*

my wife. it's kind of the same principle as car accidents near the home. of course there are more accidents near your home because you spend more time driving near your home. so, i'm more likely to crash into my wife because we're always riding/skiing close to each other.

that, and she's just dangerous in general.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I just noticed some people doing this today... but I think a lot of people when they're new think you're supposed to ride flat on the board, rather than the edges... this is such a flawed concept of riding that even being able to turn to stop is really hard for them to figure out how to do, but yeah I just try to find areas with as few people as possible when I go on the weekends since there seem to be so many people just stopping and falling all over the place


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

SnoRidr said:


> Now I keep my head on a swivel at all times when boarding until I get back on the lift. Even if I am chilling with my buds at the bottom of the hill, I am still on the look out for the kama-kazzies!


Yeah you gotta do that, I'm always looking behind me, especially when I go on the weekends, sometimes its worth it to just stop and stand there and let a group of people go by when you get a bad feeling


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Last weekend in Park City i got leveled by a skier from behind. I was in the middle of a super effing wide run and he clobbered me. There was noone else even close to us. The i was standing in front of the huge slow sign by the payday lift waiting for my wife and a lady on a board slid right into me totally out of control. I have not figured out why everyone feels the need to ride through a huge crowd of people as fast as they can.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I ran into the "Slow Ski Area" sign.. and fell...most embarrassing moment at the slope.


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Muki said:


> I ran into the "Slow Ski Area" sign.. and fell...most embarrassing moment at the slope.


lol I like slashing the sign at our resort on the blacks. Never came close to almost hitting it. I hate where ours is placed because it's right in the middle of the hill and I like to bomb that section when I can (ie no one else is around etc) but b/c the sign is there you have to carve around it.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

First time I went my girlfriend [can board, can't teach] took me halfway up a blue and told me to just stand up and it would come to me...

I didnt know she meant the sweet ski lift post.. most awesome stop I've ever done, so the next thing I did was learned to stop without her lol


----------

